# usb mouse/keyboard freeze, IRQ issue?

## jboyles82

I have just about finished getting gentoo up and running on a new Dell Dimension E521.  Seems to be running great for the most part,  

except that keyboard and/or mouse will freeze periodically.  They are both USB, and unplugging and plugging them back in fixes the problem.  It seems to be the mouse more often than the keyboard, and it does seem to happen more under heavier system loads.  I'm pretty sure I have the kernel set up properly as far as the USB options are concerned, and I've tried both "AUTO" and "IMPS/2" for my mouse protocols with no luck.  Dmesg seems to indicate an IRQ issue, but I have no idea what to do with that.  Also, I have to boot with "noapic", otherwise the system hangs when loading the IO schedulers, I'm guessing that could be involved too.

dmesg output:

```

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/sda5 noapic)

Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 (root@pisces) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #5 SMP PREEMPT Fri Oct 20 02:58:21 EDT 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fee0000 - 000000003fee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fee3000 - 000000003fef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef0000 - 000000003ff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                  ) @ 0x00000000000f83c0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    bMk     0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fee3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    bMk     0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fee3100

ACPI: BOOT (v001 DELL    bMk     0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fee8b40

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x00000001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003fee8c80

ACPI: HPET (v001 DELL    bMk     0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000098) @ 0x000000003fee8ec0

ACPI: MCFG (v001 DELL    bMk     0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fee8f40

ACPI: SLIC (v001 DELL    bMk     0x42302e31 AWRD 0x0100000e) @ 0x000000003fee8fc0

ACPI: MADT (v001 DELL    bMk     0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fee8bc0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 DELL   AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000003fee0000

NUMA: Using 63 for the hash shift.

Using node hash shift of 63

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fee0000

On node 0 totalpages: 256619

  DMA zone: 2383 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 254236 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:11 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:11 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: Skipping IOAPIC probe due to 'noapic' option.

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10b9a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: OEM00000 Product ID: PROD00000000 APIC at: 0xFEE00000

I/O APIC #2 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Processors: 2

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3ff00000:b0100000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ ce80000000 size 32 MB

Aperture from northbridge cpu 0 too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5 noapic

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Disabling vsyscall due to use of PM timer

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PM timer.

time.c: Detected 2004.209 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 1024592k/1047424k available (3290k kernel code, 22444k reserved, 1193k data, 244k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4012.81 BogoMIPS (lpj=8025624)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0(2) -> Node 0 -> Core 0

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 8ca0)

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12526322

Detected 12.526 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4016.66 BogoMIPS (lpj=8033321)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1/1(2) -> Node 0 -> Core 1

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ stepping 02

CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 0 cycles, maxerr 527 cycles)

Brought up 2 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

migration_cost=215

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 0:18

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:03:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x2000-0x207f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x2080-0x20ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: fdb00000-fdbfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: fda00000-fdafffff

  PREFETCH window: fd900000-fd9fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: f8000000-faffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: fdd00000-fddfffff

  PREFETCH window: fdc00000-fdcfffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x80

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[02fc:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:02.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[02fd:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[02fb:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Software Watchdog Timer: 0.07 initialized. soft_noboot=0 soft_margin=60 sec (nowayout= 0)

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.1.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

b44.c:v1.00 (Apr 7, 2006)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:07.0[A] -> Link [LNK4] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:07.0 to 64

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:13:72:38:c3:03

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.6 (Release Date: Mon Mar 7 00:01:03 EST 2005)

megaraid: 2.20.4.8 (Release Date: Mon Apr 11 12:27:22 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.02.04 Fri Feb 03 14:31:44 PST 2006

libata version 1.20 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [LSID] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xE000 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xE008 irq 11

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123)

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7701 84:4023 85:3468 86:3401 87:4023 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 312500000 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113)

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:4000 84:4000 85:0000 86:0000 87:4000 88:0407

ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33

scsi1 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3160812AS       Rev: 3.AD

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: TSSTcorp  Model: DVD+-RW TS-H553A  Rev: DE04

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> Link [LFID] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xCC00 irq 10

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xCC08 irq 10

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0)

scsi3 : sata_nv

SCSI device sda: 312500000 512-byte hdwr sectors (160000 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 312500000 512-byte hdwr sectors (160000 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.03.09

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.03.09

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [LUB2] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 5, io mem 0xfe02e000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] enabled at IRQ 15

PCI: setting IRQ 15 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LUBA] -> GSI 15 (level, low) -> IRQ 15

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 15, io mem 0xfe02f000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 2-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Dell Dell USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-3

input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-4

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 02:57:10 Oct 20 2006

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc4 (Wed Mar 22 10:27:24 2006 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ReiserFS: sda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda5: journal params: device sda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda5: checking transaction log (sda5)

ReiserFS: sda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

ReiserFS: sda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda6: journal params: device sda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda6: checking transaction log (sda6)

ReiserFS: sda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 1959920k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1959920k

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [LAZA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.1 to 64

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

nvidia: version magic '2.6.17-gentoo-r8 SMP mod_unload gcc-4.1' should be '2.6.17-gentoo-r8 SMP preempt mod_unload gcc-4.1'

nvidia: version magic '2.6.17-gentoo-r8 SMP mod_unload gcc-4.1' should be '2.6.17-gentoo-r8 SMP preempt mod_unload gcc-4.1'

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

nvidia: version magic '2.6.17-gentoo-r8 SMP mod_unload gcc-4.1' should be '2.6.17-gentoo-r8 SMP preempt mod_unload gcc-4.1'

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LNK5] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-8774  Tue Aug  1 21:42:17 PDT 2006

usb 2-4: USB disconnect, address 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: IRQ INTR_SF lossage

usb 2-4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-4

```

lspci output:

```

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7300 LE (rev a1)

04:07.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

```

lsusb output:

```

Bus 002 Device 016: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 002 Device 012: ID 413c:2003 Dell Computer Corp.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

cat /proc/interrupts:

```
           CPU0       CPU1

  0:    2875263    2089646          XT-PIC  timer

  2:          0          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:    1227851    1115728          XT-PIC  ehci_hcd:usb1, eth0

  8:          0          0          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:          0          0          XT-PIC  acpi

 10:       5994        543          XT-PIC  libata, HDA Intel

 11:    1019615     689064          XT-PIC  libata, nvidia

 15:     137839      93356          XT-PIC  ohci_hcd:usb2

NMI:      10187      11476

LOC:    4965109    4965086

ERR:    9254607

MIS:          0

```

Here are the CONFIG_USB options for my kernel:

```

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

```

Any ideas what the problem is?  Thanks for any help, obviously this is a frustrating problem to have.

Jeffrey

----------

## Mikkl

hello,

i have a similar problem i think, maybe not the same, but unfonrtunately also no clue how to solve it.

my mouse hangs from time to time, and everytime it happens i get this output in dmesg

```
usb 3-3: reset low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
```

also, when my computer`s idle it happens that my mouse won`t react any more at all, plugging it off and reconnecting also doesn`t help

after a reboot i can use it again

it wasn`t always like this, it started about a month ago or 2? im not really sure

----------

## jboyles82

After a lot of googling and forum searching, this seems to be a Dell hardware problem experienced in other distros as well.  I wouldn't call it solved, but I have found a suitable fix- a PCI USB 2.0 card is working perfectly.  It'd be nice to know why the built-in ports don't work, especially since there are no PS/2 ports, but at least now my mouse and keyboard don't freeze.

----------

## tpolston

Just a bit of information that I found on this problem. Apparently if you hook a powered USB hub up it will also resolve the issue. Not a great fix but, with the limited expansion slots on this mother board it may be better than taking up one of the two PCI slots.

----------

## volkris

See http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7397

----------

## E001754

Same problem here.

My USB mouse freeze sometimes, with no particular reason. I suspect some kind of power management, but I didn't feel to activate such options in the kernel.

After a freeze, I didn't found anything else than rebooting my system...   :Sad: 

I hate rebooting my system to solve a problem, as it gives the feeling to run windows...

I tried :

/etc/init.d/hotplus restart : no luck

unloading all usb modules (it didn't want for usbcore, telling me that this module was in use) and reloading them : no luck

With earlier kernel version, when there still was hotplug and coldplug, playing with start and restart those scripts unfroze the mouse, but just for a while.

I've never been able to solve that. I never tried to unplug and replug the mouse however...

I've read in the forum one user that tried to boot his kernel with "irqpoll" option. It's here : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-582665-highlight-usb+freeze.html

But this option made his computer hang on integrated NICs and other issues. Perhaps is that a way ? I'll try later as I'm currently at work and my computer is at home !

----------

